# Guess what?



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I finished my CW top! Woohoo! I am on cloud 9. I still need to add the borders as I want it to hang more on the sides of the bed. But the top itself is together. And I realize as I see this pic it is on the bed wrong......oh well. There are a few mistake blocks too....


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

That is really pretty. Lots of work.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice and I like how you set the squares! 

BTW-they're only mistake blocks if you tell people that, otherwise they're blocks to add character.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It is beautiful. It must have taken many, many, many hours. so much detail work


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I wanna make a quilt like that some day! Great job on getting it put together!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What an incredible amount of gorgeous work. I am sure that will be a family heirloom.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

PonderosaQ said:


> What an incredible amount of gorgeous work. I am sure that will be a family heirloom.



Thank you all! I don't know how to do multiple quotes. It has taken me a long time to do this one. It is the Barbara Brackman CW quilt (is it still stickied?) I'd work on it and put it away, work on it and put it away......
The real family heirloom though is the old quilt peeking out below it. My Grannie made that years ago. It's the only quilt of hers that is left. The one she made for my Paw was thrown out.....:awh:
so I guard that one carefully. It needs some work done on it but every winter I put it on the foot of the bed and admire it. It's nothing special to anyone else.....but in case of a fire that old polyester quilt would be one of the few things I grabbed!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent job! I love it.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that is wonderful! I'd be so proud! Congrats on finishing it!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Congratulations! I soooo need to get back to mine. I have to finish quilting Ashley's quilt which won't take me long then I'm going to work on the blocks for the CW quilt. I really want to get them done and have it for her for next Christmas.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love the black frames, it really punches up the quilt.

Excellent job!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love the quilt - was so busy looking at it that it took me a while to even notice that the picture was sideways.

I was thinking you had a real interesting frame you had it hung on - then I realized it was a bed LOL!!

It sure is pretty.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ginnie5-I was wondering something. I am so far behind, I went to the blog because I forgot to print off some of the templates. Now I can't access them because of the page it takes me to. I was wondering if you have the templates still that you used? If so, would you have the ones for #30 Peterson's Stars & Stripes, #40 Order Number Eleven? I have all the others but I forgot to print these.
Thank you.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

WOW !!!! Love it !


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, wonderful!! The black with the sashings just sets it off perfectly!


----------

